# Moving to Javea



## acid2004 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi all. We are a young family planning to move to Javea (or its region) in 2013.
Looking for advice:
Firstly, is there any parents here who children attending either Xabia International College or Laude Lady Elizabeth College? If so, what are your thoughts regarding those schools?
Secondly, can anyone recommend good law firm or a lawyer to help us deal with legal documents (i.e. rental contracts, lease, property purchase ect)?

thx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

acid2004 said:


> Hi all. We are a young family planning to move to Javea (or its region) in 2013.
> Looking for advice:
> Firstly, is there any parents here who children attending either Xabia International College or Laude Lady Elizabeth College? If so, what are your thoughts regarding those schools?
> Secondly, can anyone recommend good law firm or a lawyer to help us deal with legal documents (i.e. rental contracts, lease, property purchase ect)?
> ...


:welcome:

I live in Jávea & know teachers at both of those schools - & have friends who have kids in each of them

if I were to be moving my girls out of the state system (which I'm not) I would send them to Lady Elizabeth..... if I could get them in - they have had a massive intake for this coming September

this despite XIC offering 50% discounts for any children moving there from the state system

You wouldn't really need a lawyer for most of the paperwork - buying a house yes, but the rest you can do yourself

I can recommend a gestor in Jávea if you do end up here


----------



## acid2004 (Aug 6, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I live in Jávea & know teachers at both of those schools - & have friends who have kids in each of them
> 
> ...


Thx for your reply.
Any particular reason why would you prefer Lady Elizabeth?
You mentioned that I would not need a lawyer for most of the stuff. However our spanish is far from fluent, so may have problems reading contracts so I though a gestor or a lawyer will be handy. BTW how much roughly gestors charge in this area?

thx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm afraid I'm of a different opinion.

Ask yourself ..... would you buy a house in the UK without a solicitor handling it for you? No .... I didnt think so . So why do it here in a country where you dont know all the rules, and dont speak the language well enough. 

I have a good one in Gandia if you are interested. Its a distance away from Javea I know, but that doesnt matter that much. She also did a very good job for me, often in difficult circumstances


----------



## acid2004 (Aug 6, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> I'm afraid I'm of a different opinion.
> 
> Ask yourself ..... would you buy a house in the UK without a solicitor handling it for you? No .... I didnt think so . So why do it here in a country where you dont know all the rules, and dont speak the language well enough.
> 
> I have a good one in Gandia if you are interested. Its a distance away from Javea I know, but that doesnt matter that much. She also did a very good job for me, often in difficult circumstances


thx for your reply
we will be renting property first, and will be looking to buy in about a year (sooner if good deal is found, nevertheless, it would be great if you could PM details of the lawyer you mentioned. You never know when you need those guys)
thx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I'm afraid I'm of a different opinion.
> 
> Ask yourself ..... would you buy a house in the UK without a solicitor handling it for you? No .... I didnt think so . So why do it here in a country where you dont know all the rules, and dont speak the language well enough.
> 
> I have a good one in Gandia if you are interested. Its a distance away from Javea I know, but that doesnt matter that much. She also did a very good job for me, often in difficult circumstances


I said he _*would*_ need a lawyer for buying a house............... just not the rest of the routine paperwork


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

acid2004 said:


> Thx for your reply.
> Any particular reason why would you prefer Lady Elizabeth?
> You mentioned that I would not need a lawyer for most of the stuff. However our spanish is far from fluent, so may have problems reading contracts so I though a gestor or a lawyer will be handy. BTW how much roughly gestors charge in this area?
> 
> thx


it's quite simply a better school, properly bilingual, with the financial infrastructure of a solid company behind it............ so you can be pretty sure it will still be there as your children go through the years 

although I understand that XIC has a new board/owners, so given time things will hopefully improve

I pay my gestor 40€ a month - but he does all my paperwork & taxes for my business for me


----------



## acid2004 (Aug 6, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> it's quite simply a better school, properly bilingual, with the financial infrastructure of a solid company behind it............ so you can be pretty sure it will still be there as your children go through the years
> 
> although I understand that XIC has a new board/owners, so given time things will hopefully improve
> 
> I pay my gestor 40€ a month - but he does all my paperwork & taxes for my business for me


Hi
By "better school" do you mean teaching, social environment or school equipment?
or in your opinion all of these aspects are better at Lady Elizabeth?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

acid2004 said:


> Hi
> By "better school" do you mean teaching, social environment or school equipment?
> or in your opinion all of these aspects are better at Lady Elizabeth?


all of the above 

can't say I'm too keen on the uniform though............


----------



## acid2004 (Aug 6, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> all of the above
> 
> can't say I'm too keen on the uniform though............


thx a lot for your help


----------

